# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [ubuntu] quicktime for linux?????

## black_ice=cream

I'm just wondering if there's anyway to get quicktime player for linux, because on apple's webstite, you can only download it for windows, and obviously, mac. And it's kinda annoying when you want to watch a video and you can't because it's quicktime and you don't have it!

----------


## werecatomega

wine doesn't work with quicktime when i tried so as far as i know, no

----------


## ajgreeny

Install all the various codecs that are available in ubuntu-restricted-extras, w32codecs, etc, etc and you can play quicktime movies without a problem.  Why would you want to actually install quicktime?  Use mplayer or vlc, or movie-player, or etc etc--

It's not needed!

----------


## samh785

Follow the instructions here:
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats

----------


## black_ice=cream

> Follow the instructions here:
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats


Thanks so much man!!!! Oh, and to the people that were wondering why I wanted quicktime, here's my reason: Some videos on a website I like are in quicktime format. I don't really like quicktime, but I need it to watch videos on a site.

----------


## thomasaaron

Kind of like java... a necessary inconvenience.

----------

